# 08/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, we've almost knocked out two months of this thing already. Hard to believe! I've just squeaked in enough time to come up with a shot a couple times already. Haven't missed one yet though. I hope I can make it all the way through! 

Anyway... as always be sure to submit shots that are taken within the time frame of each week's thread. No cheating and using old shots!   Review the rules at the link below if you have any questions before submitting to the thread. I'd rather we police ourselves rather than having to have the moderators delete submissions that aren't in compliance. 

~>Review Rules Here<~

Ok, now for the weekly theme. Starting this week I have already chosen the theme for the next four weeks. I won't go into any details at this point so that I don't spoil the following weeks' "challenge" by allowing anyone to have that long to think about a shot. Unfortunately I have no way of keeping it from myself so I am going to only shoot for each week's theme and purposefully throw out any ideas I might have prior to each week's time frame so I stay "challenged" as well... 

Let's kick it off... This week's suggested theme is:

RED

It's up to you whether or not you simply make red the dominating color in a shot, or go a step further and tie the color into the dominating theme of the photo's subject matter as Feral One suggested last week. 

As for tips on shooting for this theme, I'm at a loss. Nothing really comes to mind except maybe doing a custom white balance in camera to get as accurate a color as your camera's sensor and software is capable of capturing... 

Anyone else have any tips regarding shooting a "color"?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 9, 2010)

to me color could also be an emotion like red would be anger or embarrasment and green jealous. i know that is deep but if the shot happens , shoot it !!!  i got to get to lookin' !!!


----------



## xs5875 (Aug 10, 2010)

kinda burnt out on colors...I may skip this one. No offense.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a little red


----------



## carver (Aug 10, 2010)

I like it cornpile, I like the blistered paint detail.This is all I could come up with, I see them all day,everyday!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2010)

*Red's been on my mind!*

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 11, 2010)

I was having a tough time with this one. Photographer's block or something. Then baby girl asked me to take a picture of her red tongue. Hmmm... Ok, what's more fun than red Kool-aid tongue?!? 

Here's my red submission.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 11, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> kinda burnt out on colors...I may skip this one. No offense.



that is why you have to try to get the creative juices flowin' !!!!    skip if you will, i am shooting every one even if i have to do it with a CANON camera !!! 

great shots folks , chris that was a neat way to tackle the task !!!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 11, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> that is why you have to try to get the creative juices flowin' !!!!    skip if you will, i am shooting every one even if i have to do it with a CANON camera !!!
> 
> great shots folks , chris that was a neat way to tackle the task !!!


Well Feral you are stepping up with a CANON.Great move for pic improvment.


----------



## basstracker1980 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Red!*

Here is my red for the week. If you notice the focus is on a new bud just about to bloom. I kinda want to call it "New Beginning"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2010)

As Chris said I to had a hard time figurin out what I wanted but that's why it's called "THE CHALLENGE" 


Bobber......... Cork.............. Float...... what ever ya want to call it


----------



## Browtine (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> As Chris said I to had a hard time figurin out what I wanted but that's why it's called "THE CHALLENGE"
> 
> 
> Bobber......... Cork.............. Float...... what ever ya want to call it



Wondered where you were. You're usually one of the first to post up. Nice shot though. Reminds me that I haven't been fishing a single time this year.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Wondered where you were. You're usually one of the first to post up. Nice shot though. Reminds me that I haven't been fishing a single time this year.


 
Paintin the house  Retirement was suppose to be fishin and huntin and so far it's been a lot of WORK  Have to admit it does look pretty good will post before and after shots in a while  Plus ole carver beat me to the stop sign They just put up a new one and I thought that would make a good shot but if you snooze ya loose


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> that is why you have to try to get the creative juices flowin' !!!!    skip if you will, i am shooting every one even if i have to do it with a CANON camera !!!
> 
> great shots folks , chris that was a neat way to tackle the task !!!





cornpile said:


> Well Feral you are stepping up with a CANON.Great move for pic improvment.







Great shots y'all! I'm still deciding on my subject! I have a few in mind!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Paintin the house  Retirement was suppose to be fishin and huntin and so far it's been a lot of WORK



A lot of folks say that. I'd better stop saying I'm ready to retire I guess.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 11, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



As soon as I named the theme this week I fully expected something Georgia from you. I knew you wouldn't let me down.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 11, 2010)

basstracker1980 said:


> Here is my red for the week. If you notice the focus is on a new bud just about to bloom. I kinda want to call it "New Beginning"



Nice bud!


----------



## basstracker1980 (Aug 12, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nice bud!



Thanks man.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2010)

Browtine said:


> As soon as I named the theme this week I fully expected something Georgia from you. I knew you wouldn't let me down.



What else could it have been?

Baby girl is hamming it up real good!  Love them big brown eyes!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 12, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> What else could it have been?
> 
> Baby girl is hamming it up real good!  Love them big brown eyes!



I hear ya... and baby girl is really learning how to use them eyes to her advantage. Takes everything I've got sometimes to not let her work me over with 'em to get her way.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 12, 2010)

not what i planned but the opportunity knocked !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> not what i planned but the opportunity knocked !!!


 

Well now that's nce and a really COOL shot


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Saw this old building, and thought it would fit the challenge.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 15, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> Saw this old building, and thought it would fit the challenge.



I like that one a lot.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 15, 2010)

*Trying to shed a little light*

But didn't have no oil


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2010)

*Red Jalapeno*

A few of our peppers have turned red so since this weeks theme is RED I figured I'd enter a shot of them.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 15, 2010)

Neat reds everyone.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 15, 2010)

Some nice shots this week!


----------



## quinn (Aug 15, 2010)

i barely made it in time!Great reds everybody!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 16, 2010)

quinn said:


> *i** barely made it in time*!Great reds everybody!



I still haven't participated in the challenges

That's a nice "*RED*" Mr. Quinn


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2010)

Smokey said:


> I still haven't participated in the challenges
> 
> That's a nice "*RED*" Mr. Quinn



I was expecting to see a big red fire engine from you!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is my "red"


----------



## carver (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoy the different ideas ya'll come up with,Keep it up!!!


----------

